# Vegas Cup Schedules are up



## Penalty Kicks Stink (Dec 27, 2017)

http://events.gotsport.com/events/Default.aspx?eventid=59918


----------



## ferbert (Dec 27, 2017)

This tournament is very fun for all team members, all ages. hoping that Vegas Cup add a DA bracket soon. Due the fact that the talented players migrated to DA, the competition is being lighter every year on Vegas Cup. Good tournament after all, one of the best in region 4


----------



## vegasguy (Dec 28, 2017)

Not sure some of the DA teams could handle LVSA Silver.


----------



## ferbert (Dec 28, 2017)

vegasguy said:


> Not sure some of the DA teams could handle LVSA Silver.


maybe yes, maybe not. 
I quoted the tournament in general, not specifically. There are many strong teams out there able to beat DA teams easily, that is for sure. My point is to remark that this tourney is getting less competitive overall for U11 to U16 each year. Hoping that Vegas cup see this downgrading and maybe do something to keep up the top competition. I am going to attach an image showing for example the age group B2005 from 3 years comparison. Anybody familiar with this age group will know what I am pointing to. Still thinking that Vegas cup is a good tournament


----------



## vegasguy (Dec 28, 2017)

I agree the competition is weaker but bringing DA won't change things as DA can not play non-DA.  So there are many "we will never know" scenarios out there.  Many tournaments are weaker based on DA's exclusivity.   US Soccer obviously does not see it that way.


----------



## Monkey (Dec 28, 2017)

Vegas cup is a terrible tournament.  Bad communication from the tournament, always hotel issues for some plus not knowing where your team is playing until long after you have to select a hotel sucks (it could be a 30 minute drive from hotel to field), up until this year some really goods teams got shut out, it is always freezing and 50% of teams have a late Saturday game that interferes with seeing shows, which is one of the main draws to Vegas in the first place.  I was looking at the schedules thinking without DA teams there would be no need for night games but I see plenty of 7 and 8 pm games. Yikes!


----------



## Primetime (Dec 28, 2017)

Monkey said:


> Vegas cup is a terrible tournament.  Bad communication from the tournament, always hotel issues for some plus not knowing where your team is playing until long after you have to select a hotel sucks (it could be a 30 minute drive from hotel to field), up until this year some really goods teams got shut out, it is always freezing and 50% of teams have a late Saturday game that interferes with seeing shows, which is one of the main draws to Vegas in the first place.  I was looking at the schedules thinking without DA teams there would be no need for night games but I see plenty of 7 and 8 pm games. Yikes!


I wouldn't say it's terrible.  We've played the last 4-5 years and only major complaint I have is the Refs that aren't from Cal south have been really bad.  Besides that fields have been great, competition and balanced brackets have been good.   Game times have been perfect up until this year (Got stuck with an 8:00am game).  Kids and parents have always had a good time.   The hotels have never been an issue for us.  For the Youngers It's pretty easy to see what fields were at before we've booked.  Almost all the SS fields are in the same area of north Vegas.  May not be as consistent for the olders.


----------



## Monkey (Dec 28, 2017)

Primetime said:


> I wouldn't say it's terrible.  We've played the last 4-5 years and only major complaint I have is the Refs that aren't from Cal south have been really bad.  Besides that fields have been great, competition and balanced brackets have been good.   Game times have been perfect up until this year (Got stuck with an 8:00am game).  Kids and parents have always had a good time.   The hotels have never been an issue for us.  For the Youngers It's pretty easy to see what fields were at before we've booked.  Almost all the SS fields are in the same area of north Vegas.  May not be as consistent for the olders.


Ok I will agree that the fields are great.   But twice we booked a hotel near Bette Wilson fields given our age group and that we would be on the top flight and both time we were the odd bracket out playing in Henderson.  Plus we were never able to see shows on Saturday night unless we missed our kids games since we have always had a late game.  Also families we know have been double changed for hotels.


----------



## Josep (Dec 29, 2017)

So cal disappeared from the 03 group.


----------



## Penalty Kicks Stink (Dec 29, 2017)

Josep said:


> So cal disappeared from the 03 group.


They are all in High School and cant play....


----------



## Chris Knight (Dec 29, 2017)

vegasguy said:


> I agree the competition is weaker but bringing DA won't change things as DA can not play non-DA.  So there are many "we will never know" scenarios out there.  Many tournaments are weaker based on DA's exclusivity.   US Soccer obviously does not see it that way.


Just had a look at the Vegas comp ... Ouch.  Not much chance the USSDA ever approves Vegas Cup as an optional tourney so not to worry vegasguy.  But please tell us ... Which teams competing in the Silver (or let's be honest ... Gold) divisions this year would be beating up on the top DA U13-17 sides from CAS, NTX or CO?  

On another note however, we have been told that GDA and international teams will be grouped together with ECNL teams in the DIGC this Easter, so ... maybe we will know ... Regardless -- it's gonna be BA!


----------



## Josep (Dec 29, 2017)

Penalty Kicks Stink said:


> They are all in High School and cant play....


I thought this was the March Cup.  Forgot they still schedule olders in January.


----------



## vegasguy (Dec 30, 2017)

Chris Knight said:


> Just had a look at the Vegas comp ... Ouch.  Not much chance the USSDA ever approves Vegas Cup as an optional tourney so not to worry vegasguy.  But please tell us ... Which teams competing in the Silver (or let's be honest ... Gold) divisions this year would be beating up on the top DA U13-17 sides from CAS, NTX or CO?
> 
> On another note however, we have been told that GDA and international teams will be grouped together with ECNL teams in the DIGC this Easter, so ... maybe we will know ... Regardless -- it's gonna be BA!



Relax Chris Knight.  I never said DA would approve Vegas Cup.  What I did say is that there are teams that are non DA that could beat some DA teams. DA is so exclusive but not all teams are the best of the best and there are very good players outside the DA that play in other geographical areas.  Vegas has many kids playing at many DA's on the west coast and others that have been offered DA spots but chose not to move.

There are teams from Vegas that can beat DA squads.  03 LVSA silver, maybe Heat 03, Heat 99s, Downtown 00s, there is a Players team 99 or 00s that has a good group. LVSA 02 maybe.  Maybe Heat 04 would compete. they are not top DA teams but these teams do not finish in the bottom of the DA either.  But then we will never know is all I was saying.  Vegas Cup has always had weaker boys grouping at older ages because CA and AZ  play high school in the winter.  NV plays in the fall.  

Players showcase is in March another good tournament socal can bash on because there are no DA teams playing.


----------



## LadiesMan217 (Dec 30, 2017)

vegasguy said:


> Relax Chris Knight.  I never said DA would approve Vegas Cup.  What I did say is that there are teams that are non DA that could beat some DA teams. DA is so exclusive but not all teams are the best of the best and there are very good players outside the DA that play in other geographical areas.  Vegas has many kids playing at many DA's on the west coast and others that have been offered DA spots but chose not to move.
> 
> There are teams from Vegas that can beat DA squads.  03 LVSA silver, maybe Heat 03, Heat 99s, Downtown 00s, there is a Players team 99 or 00s that has a good group. LVSA 02 maybe.  Maybe Heat 04 would compete. they are not top DA teams but these teams do not finish in the bottom of the DA either.  But then we will never know is all I was saying.  Vegas Cup has always had weaker boys grouping at older ages because CA and AZ  play high school in the winter.  NV plays in the fall.
> 
> Players showcase is in March another good tournament socal can bash on because there are no DA teams playing.


Who cares? Go have your tournament and enjoy. Not much of it matters.


----------



## Chris Knight (Dec 30, 2017)

vegasguy said:


> Relax Chris Knight.  I never said DA would approve Vegas Cup.  What I did say is that there are teams that are non DA that could beat some DA teams. DA is so exclusive but not all teams are the best of the best and there are very good players outside the DA that play in other geographical areas.  Vegas has many kids playing at many DA's on the west coast and others that have been offered DA spots but chose not to move.
> 
> There are teams from Vegas that can beat DA squads.  03 LVSA silver, maybe Heat 03, Heat 99s, Downtown 00s, there is a Players team 99 or 00s that has a good group. LVSA 02 maybe.  Maybe Heat 04 would compete. they are not top DA teams but these teams do not finish in the bottom of the DA either.  _But then we will never know_ is all I was saying.  Vegas Cup has always had weaker boys grouping at older ages because CA and AZ  play high school in the winter.  NV plays in the fall.
> 
> Players showcase is in March another good tournament socal can bash on because there are no DA teams playing.


Calm as a Hindu cow vegas.  And while I agree with much of this ^, it's a bit like saying, "The sky is blue and the grass is green" isn't it?  

My contention is that eventually (and sooner rather than later) _we will know_ ... one way or another.


----------



## vegasguy (Dec 30, 2017)

All correct.  It is about the kids.  As long as they have fun.  Not trying to get anyone hostile or in attack mode.  People complain about Vegas Tournaments all the time. Come if you want do not if you don't.  Vegas Cup, Mayors Cup and Players Showcase are on par of not better than many in the region.  My kids play for the love of the game.  We go to Surf and enjoy that one too.  Soccer has been an amazing adventure no matter who or where we play.


----------



## Justafan (Dec 30, 2017)

vegasguy said:


> Relax Chris Knight.  I never said DA would approve Vegas Cup.  What I did say is that there are teams that are non DA that could beat some DA teams. DA is so exclusive but not all teams are the best of the best and there are very good players outside the DA that play in other geographical areas.  Vegas has many kids playing at many DA's on the west coast and others that have been offered DA spots but chose not to move.
> 
> There are teams from Vegas that can beat DA squads.  03 LVSA silver, maybe Heat 03, Heat 99s, Downtown 00s, there is a Players team 99 or 00s that has a good group. LVSA 02 maybe.  Maybe Heat 04 would compete. they are not top DA teams but these teams do not finish in the bottom of the DA either.  But then we will never know is all I was saying.  Vegas Cup has always had weaker boys grouping at older ages because CA and AZ  play high school in the winter.  NV plays in the fall.
> 
> Players showcase is in March another good tournament socal can bash on because there are no DA teams playing.



With respect to the 04's, LVPSA red and Heat FC ecnl, can hang with the majority of the DA squads, especially Heat FC.


----------



## Justafan (Dec 30, 2017)

Chris Knight said:


> My contention is that eventually (and sooner rather than later) _we will know_ ... one way or another.


Are you referring to the DIGC in Easter?  Is that the Disney Showcase?  Will all West Coast ecnl teams be there?


----------



## Hired Gun (Dec 30, 2017)

These two clubs can hang with DA teams.  Odd that they did not at least get one DA club.  Did they apply for DA?  Can't think of another area in the country that has plenty good players in a region without DA - could be wrong.  That being said would be a mid level DA club in SoCal.  Having an abundance of DA and ECNL in SoCal has watered down many teams/clubs in SoCal... If LA, OC and SD only had 1-2 DA and ENCL teams per age group I don't know if LV clubs win a game.  I'm guessing parents do not want to sign up for traveling 1/2 there games out of state as well.


----------



## vegasguy (Dec 31, 2017)

I do not think either of the two major clubs signed up for DA.  But I am only a parent.  LVSA is not strong enough at all levels to be DA although there are the 03 National Championship Girls squad, a strong 04 girls team and on the boys side the 03 NPL National Champions and currently dominating National League with 03 Silver and they have strong teams at other boys age groups.  Heat is a very ECNL club and the players, coaches and parents are very happy there.   The new club Albion (affiliated with Albion out of SD) is rumored to be seeking DA but are not strong at all ages, Downtown has older strong boys squads.  Our landscape is diverse.  There are strong teams at other smaller clubs who are growing but of course we are not socal.  If LA had one or two DA teams one Vegas DA team would struggle but that is demographics also so not a fair point so as it stands today there are many Vegas teams that would compete with DA clubs mostly middle table teams.  There are also many Vegas players who could be on and have moved to Socal and northwest DA teams.  
Now this was a Vegas Cup topic and it turned into a defending Vegas soccer conversation.  Sorry our community is strong and has great coaches and players and is not as large as socal. That is ok.


----------



## shales1002 (Dec 31, 2017)

Hired Gun said:


> These two clubs can hang with DA teams.  Odd that they did not at least get one DA club.  Did they apply for DA?  Can't think of another area in the country that has plenty good players in a region without DA - could be wrong.  That being said would be a mid level DA club in SoCal.  Having an abundance of DA and ECNL in SoCal has watered down many teams/clubs in SoCal... If LA, OC and SD only had 1-2 DA and ENCL teams per age group I don't know if LV clubs win a game.  I'm guessing parents do not want to sign up for traveling 1/2 there games out of state as well.


I believe the costs and travel are the primary concerns. Ecnl travel can get pretty pricey . Can't imagine how much weekly travel would be. Vegas Cup has always been a solid tournament. Glad you all have stopped underestimating the Vegas teams. Vegas would be able to compete in any league if you actually had all of the best players  in town on one team.


----------



## Chris Knight (Dec 31, 2017)

Justafan said:


> Are you referring to the DIGC in Easter?  Is that the Disney Showcase?  Will all West Coast ecnl teams be there?


DIGC is Dallas International Girls Cup ... played alongside Dallas Cup for the boys.  

Had Surf there last year, and looks like SJ Quakes and Venom(?) this year.  Not much CA representation, but great experience for the girls to play against teams from Mexico, England, Denmark, Sweden, Australia and South Africa.  And we've been told that they are grouping GDA, ECNL, and Internationals together.


----------

